# Spanky



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Wish my cat was this cute


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 8, 2006)

mm kitty soup!


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Mmm, Spanksoup! 

Poor Spanks - he's a bit o' a mess but you gotta love that.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

This is one of my favourite pics of Spanks. he blends in so well don't you think?


----------

